# Breast Cancer Awareness Dish cloth or Wash cloth



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Bath-Knits/breast-cancer-awareness-washcloth/ct/1


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.beadandbuttonshowstore.com/breastcancer.html


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Just in case you dont **** pink or have a charity to offer this little pretty to here is a color chart for the different cancer awareness ribbons...


 hennalady said:


> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Bath-Knits/breast-cancer-awareness-washcloth/ct/1


 :thumbup:


----------

